# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Обработка ReplVal для 1С:8.3

## lilyapo

Для 8.2 в составе Unireps82 существовала такая обработка. Для 8.3 ее нет.
Может, уже появилась? буду благодарна за ссылку

----------


## avm3110

А чем штатный механизм "Поиска и замены значений" не подходит?:rolleyes:

----------


## Bodrechkom

УниверсальныйПодборИОбраб  откаОбъектов используется для 8.3 так же есть и на упрв форме

----------


## lilyapo

Там самописная конфигурация. Штатного механизма нет

----------


## Bodrechkom

Скачать универсальный подбор и обработка объектов, и открывай его , файл --> открыть

----------


## Bodrechkom

Внешняя обработка получается

----------


## lilyapo

Обработка, написанная для определенной конфигурации имеет множество ссылок на процедуры общих модулей этих конфигураций. Так что как внешняя в другой конфе работать не будет.

----------


## avm3110

> Обработка, написанная для определенной конфигурации имеет множество ссылок на процедуры общих модулей этих конфигураций. Так что как внешняя в другой конфе работать не будет.


Глупости. Нормальная обработка  "Поиска и замены значений" работает на уровне коллекции метаданных и ей не нужны процедуры из общих модулей конфигураций.

----------


## Bodrechkom

Полностью согласен с avm3110, где написано что она написана для определенной конфигурации ? 

https://its.1c.ru/db/metod8dev#content:3686:hdoc

----------


## lilyapo

Это ссылка на обработку из Unireps82. Речь идет о такой же для Unireps83 (управляемая форма). Читайте внимательно тему

----------


## Bodrechkom

какая разница ?????????? речь идет вообще о обработке и что она подходит под любую конфигурацию! ищите в интернете для управ формы 8.3 , полно сайтов... 
https://lavnik.net/universalnye-podb...ichnyh-chastej

----------


## Bodrechkom

вообще систему можно запустить и в обычном приложении , так на время , с обработкой поменять что надо потом переключить обратно в управляемое приложение

----------


## Bodrechkom

> вообще систему можно запустить и в обычном приложении , так на время , с обработкой поменять что надо потом переключить обратно в управляемое приложение


В свойстве конфигурации:
Режим запуска.jpg

----------


## Bodrechkom

официальной обработки как я понял нет на упрв формах

----------


## lilyapo

Спасибо за ссылку, но это не совсем то, что надо. Нужна не групповая обработка, а поиск и замена.
Я уже выгрузила ее из типовой конфы и вписала в свою.

----------


## Bodrechkom

> Спасибо за ссылку, но это не совсем то, что надо. Нужна не групповая обработка, а поиск и замена.
> Я уже выгрузила ее из типовой конфы и вписала в свою.


Можно попробовать это:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/bitrix/compone...ction=download

----------


## Bodrechkom

https://yadi.sk/d/vrPL_U123LxbCv

----------

lilyapo (27.11.2018)

----------


## lilyapo

Спасибо! Это то, что надо

----------

